# auch ich bin reingefallen



## Achim P. (29 April 2015)

habe über ebay kleinanzeigen ein mikrofon gekauft.

es schien alles sauber zu sein.
der verkäufer schickte mir einen kaufvertrag, kopie seines persos.
alles in gutem deutsch, freundlich, höflich.

seinen namen hatte ich gegoogelt.
das bankkonto auch.
perso- und bankdaten stimmen überein.
bilder rückwärtssuche ergab keine treffer.

ware kam dann nicht. ebay hat den account inzwischen gesperrt.

anzeige bei der polizei habe ich erstattet.
meine bank habe ich angeschrieben, ob man evtl. noch das geld zurückbuchen kann (750.-)
die bank des verkäufers habe ich auch kontaktiert.

gibt es jetzt noch irgendwas, was ich tun könnte um vielleicht doch noch mein geld wiederzubekommen?
lohnt es sich, einen anwalt einzuschalten? was könnte der tun?

ist die bank des verkäufers nicht auch verpflichtet, die identität ihres kunden zu überprüfen?

ich bitte von hämischen "das hätte ich dir gleich sagen können" kommentaren abzusehen, mir gehts auch so schlecht genug.


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2015)

Achim P. schrieb:


> anzeige bei der polizei habe ich erstattet.


Das ist das einzige, das ein geprellter Käufer machen kann - wichtig: bei der Anzeige beantragen, dass der Empfänger des Geldes zur Rückzahlung verpflichtet wird (kann man auch nachschieben)!


----------



## BenTigger (29 April 2015)

Ich kann auch mit deinen Daten, soweit mir bekannt, ein Konto auf deinem Namen einrichten...


----------



## Achim P. (1 Mai 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> wichtig: bei der Anzeige beantragen, dass der Empfänger des Geldes zur Rückzahlung verpflichtet wird (kann man auch nachschieben)!



hat dieses prozedre einen namen? und was ist für die polizei dann der unterschied?


----------



## Achim P. (1 Mai 2015)

ich habe jetzt bei meiner bank (postbank) angefragt, ob sie den betrag zurückbuchen können (so wie der polizeibeamte es mir gerten hat). das ist die antwort:

_vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Sie möchten, dass wir eine Überweisung von Ihnen zurückbuchen. Leider ist dies nicht möglich: Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an den Empfänger, um das Geld zurückzuerhalten. Anders als Sie es von Lastschriften her kennen, können Sie Überweisungen nicht stornieren. Überweist Ihnen der Empfänger Ihr Geld nicht wieder zurück, können Sie privatrechtlich gegen diesen vorgehen und Anzeige erstatten.

Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Ich bin gerne für Sie da.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Frederik Hein
Postbank E-Mail-Service_


----------



## Achim P. (1 Mai 2015)

kann ich evtl. bei der empfängerbank was machen?

und wenn ja, wie geht man da vor?

gibt es überhaupt irgentetws daß ich tun kann, um evtl. wieder an mein geld zu kommen?


----------



## tippgeber (1 Mai 2015)

Du könntest überprüfen lassen, ob es sich bei deinem Verkäufer um eine reale Person handelt, bei der es aus welchem Grund auch immer zu Unregelmäßigkeiten gekommen ist, oder ob du eines der zahlreichen Opfer eines Fake-Angebotes wurdest.

Schildere deinen Fall dort und gebe die Daten der dortigen Redaktion weiter: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/board/119-ebay-kleinanzeigen-und-quoka/

Von dem Ergebnis wird es abhängen, ob ein zivilrechtliches Vorgehen zielführend sein kann oder nicht.


----------

